# Showjumper007 diary



## showjumper007 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello.I got up quite early this morning,got dressed went out to bring in the ponies saw that the neighbors horse had broken into our field tried to catch him failed brang in red and Gretal saw that he was not going anywhere.Took grets rug off grabbed her bridle and tried to round him up on grets managed to catch him took him next door they shouted at me took Gretal back. Untacked her fed the ponies and went out. Came back took gretal for a ride went for a lovely gallop on the moor came back. Watched a movie groomed red and turned him out and fed gretalthen went to bed


----------

